# Hickory Briquettes?



## jima (Mar 19, 2012)

Kingsford introduced Hickory Briquettes awhile back.  Has anybody tried them?  Are they worth the extra cost or should I just stick with the traditional wood chips?

Thank you.  JP


----------



## alelover (Mar 19, 2012)

Never tried them. I use Royal Oak lump and whatever smoking wood I want.

Have you joined our NC Smokers group yet?

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/groups/show/4/north-carolina-members


----------



## jima (Mar 20, 2012)

Howdy neighbor!  I live up the road from you, in Mocksville.  We stayed in Concord for the first couple of weeks we were in NC.  Looked around the Mt. Pleasant area for a place to live and finally ended up in Mocksville, where we've lived for over 20 years now.

Thanks for the reply.  Hope to hear from you again.

HAGD!  JP


----------



## alelover (Mar 20, 2012)

We are having a get together for NC Smokers at my house the last weekend in April. Hope you can make it.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...nual-north-carolina-gathering-april-27th-29th


----------



## solaryellow (Mar 20, 2012)

I am just down the road from you in Advance.


----------



## jima (Mar 27, 2012)

Hya!  Sorry I didn't reply sooner, I just now saw your post.  Smoking Meat Forum is becoming my other Facebook.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






This is the one place where people encourage me to "smoke".  We live near the Hardison Methodist Church, if you know where that is.  Gotta go.  Hope to type atcha soon.  JP


----------



## bama bbq (Mar 27, 2012)

To address your original question: no I have not tried the Hickory briquettes but I have tried the Mesquite briquettes.  I liked the light touch of smoke they put on the meat vs the chunks I've used in the past.  I think you can get away with more Hickory vs Mesquite so not sure this is apples to apples comparison.


----------



## jima (Mar 28, 2012)

OK. Thanks for the response. I was stationed at Redstone Arsenal back in the 60's.  Huntsville seemed like a city in a completely different state removed from the rest of Alabama.  JP


----------



## solaryellow (Mar 28, 2012)

Ever venture into Winston much Jim? If you do, go to Chefsmart on Stratford Rd (right next to Total Wine and Carrabas). They have both lump charcoal and hickory briquettes. The hickory briquettes from what I remember are entirely made of hickory for the coal part.


----------



## jima (Mar 28, 2012)

Know exactly where you're talking about.  A few blocks (+/-) west of Knollwood Drive.  We used to shop there when it was Best Co.  Thanks for the input.  JP


----------



## solaryellow (Mar 28, 2012)

JimA said:


> Know exactly where you're talking about.  A few blocks (+/-) west of Knollwood Drive.  We used to shop there when it was Best Co.  Thanks for the input.  JP




That is it.


----------

